# Wie stabil ist die 2.2.21?



## xwsnet (16. Feb. 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich wollte einmal fragen, wie stabil ein Update auf die 2.2.21. ist. Da ich meinen Server produktiv einsetze kann ich mir einen Ausfall eigentlich nicht so sonderlich gut leisten.

Wie ist das eigentlich mir angepassten Daten? Da ich die SharedIP Seite verändert habe und Suphp einsetze, sowie das so eingestellt habe, dass ISPConfig Shelluser automatisch in ein Jail baut, wollte ich wissen, ob diese Einstellungen so bleiben bei einem Update... Oder muss ich das nachher alles manuell wieder herstellen?

Ich verwende aktuell die 2.2.18 auf einem Debianserver. Leider habe ich im Augenblich nicht die Zeit das Update zu testen.

mfg


----------



## Till (17. Feb. 2008)

Die Version 2.2.21 ist stabil, wie alle Releases aus dem stable branch.

Suphp und ssh chroot wird beim Update übernommen. Die sharedIP Seite wird glaube ich auch nicht überschrieben, bin mir da aber nicht 100% sicher. Vor dem Update solltest Du immer ien Backup von /root/ispconfig, /home/admispconfig under der ISPConfig DB machen. Du kannst jedes Update durch simples zurückspielen dieser 3 Backups wieder rückgängig machen.


----------



## xwsnet (17. Feb. 2008)

Ja klar, Backups mach ich vor jedem Update. Nur ich wollte wissen, wie gut das Update läuft...

Naja und ich habe grade noch eine Frage. Im Changelog steht ja "Support for ruby" und da wollte ich noch einmal wissen, ob die benötigten Pakete etc automatisch installiert werden?


----------



## Till (18. Feb. 2008)

Nein, die Pakete werden nicht mit installiert. Du musst das mod_ruby Paket Deiner Linuxdistribution installieren.


----------



## Feanwulf (18. Feb. 2008)

Also als nicht Entwickler von ISPConfig kann ich nur sagen, daß bisher alle Updates wunderbar durchliefen und die Versionen auch nicht aufgemuckt haben.

Also alles super was auch als stable deklariert wird!


----------



## xwsnet (18. Feb. 2008)

Jo danke... Ich warte meißtens und guck, wie viele Leute sich hier melden, dass es nicht funktioniert hat und bei wie vielen es geklappt hat mit einem Update. Diesmal war ich mir etwas unsicher 
Aber wirklich schief gehen kann eigentlich nichts... Werd mich also mal ran wagen. Bisher liefen die Updates bei mir ja auch einwandfrei


----------



## Till (18. Feb. 2008)

Du solltest dabie auch immer in Betracht ziehen, dass sich bei einem erfolgreichen Update fast niemand Meldet. Selbst wenn Du hier oder im englischen Forum 10 oder 20 Threads mit Fehlern beim Update finden würdest, ist das nicht besonders viel, da ISPConfig im Schnitt 400 - 500 mal pro Tag installiert wird, nach einer neuen Version sogar deutlich häufiger.


----------



## xwsnet (18. Feb. 2008)

Ja klar, warum sollte man sich auch melden, wenn alles geklappt hat. Nur diese mal waren einfach soo viele, bei denen irgendwas nicht geklappt hat, dass ich mir dachte ich frag einfach nach...

Ich habe mich grade an das Update rangewagt, bzw bin grade fertig damit. Hat alles so funktioniert, wie ich es bei ISPCOnfig gewohnt bin. EINWANDFREI!!!

Jetzt probier ich noch etwas mit Ruby rum 
Klasse Arbeit


----------



## paepke (18. Feb. 2008)

*@xwsnet*

Hallo xwsnet

meine Frage nun an Dich: Hat es nun Deine IPShared-Dateien überschrieben?

Bin in der gleichen Situation wie Du - wenig Zeit und produktiver Server - deshalb auch recht vorsichtig mit updates...


----------



## xwsnet (19. Feb. 2008)

Guten Morgen 

Die SharedIP Seite wurde überschrieben. Aber dafür hat man ja ein Backup...
Ansonsten lief das Update flüssig wie ich es gewohnt bin  Dann habe ich noch Ruby installiert (nach einem Howto hier) und dann war die Arbeit auch getan


----------

